# what is a good way to make beyond burger in a pellet smoker like the pitboss classic?



## electrified sheep (Nov 20, 2019)

do i need to thaw it first?
thanks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 20, 2019)

You should thaw them in the fridge first and then grill.  If you are short on time you probbly could cook them from frozen and increase the cook time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2019)

I've cooked a bunch of these veggie pucks for my wife who until she had one of my real burgers was a vegetarian. 

Beyond burger recommends that you thaw and bring the puck up to room temperature prior to cooking. 

I have found that a higher temp cook works best. Lower slower cooks dries out the puck and you'll end up with a crumble instead of a puck. 

So you may want to cold smoke the puck if you are looking to get any smoke flavor, then grill after that. 

I like to put some olive oil on both sides of the veggie puck prior to grilling.  Season both sides.

Then onto the grill approx 3 minutes per side, and to an IT of 165° in the middle. Yes Beyond burger states that you need to cook these pucks to 165°f.


----------

